# Fuente Mania! Holts Philadelphia and NE



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/events/549855535070187/?ref=22

A heads up for you guys that the Fuente family will be in Philly Sept 26 and 27.

Great selections at these events!:dude:


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Man, wish I lived on the east coast, seems like thats the place to be as far as cigars are concerned.


----------



## carfig (Aug 16, 2013)

Sounds like a good time to head into the city!!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I hope to score an opus X chili pepper and lancero!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Here is a thread with some pictures and listing of what was available 2 years ago!

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...nia-holts-philadelphia-september-15-16-a.html


----------



## mu mike (Jan 7, 2006)

Have they released a price list/availability list? I'd love to pick up a few boxes of Casa Fuente if anyone can help!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

I have still not found any pricing for this year. Going to just go and see how it is.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

when i went this morning at 9:00 AM they did not have a menu printed yet,

I picked up a bunch of stuff, prices increased a bit from last year.


----------



## pgk82366 (Jul 25, 2011)

Also got there today around 9:30 am it was already jumping a lot of cool smokes you need to have some restraint or you can break the bank
Get there early tomorrow for best selection


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Think I will be at the CC location at 9:30 hope my list isnt sold out.


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

The sticks are going fast guys! Out of stock on about half of the Opus by now.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll be way more prepared and come earlier next year.


----------

